# Accucraft Xmas Specials with 4' diam track



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I got two flyers from Accucraft this week with their 'Xmas Special" sets - either Dora or Emma locos, steam oil, Goodall valve and bottle, plus a circle of 4' diameter track. I thought it was a misprint at first.

Can you imagine a 7/8n2 "Emma" on a 4' diameter circle ?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I got those too.

I'd guess they hope that, having some Accucraft track, buyers will then expand their railway by buying more of the same brand.

In a live steam starter set, I'd have included aluminum code 250. Could probably offer a twelve foot diameter circle for the same cost.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I run my emma around LGB R1 track just fine with RC control. Yes its tight, but 2 areas of my small line can handle nothing larger. Yes I agree thats a strange mating for a set. A Ruby along with Dora is a better match for that small of a circle of track. Should be interesting to see if they sell well. Live steam starter set, interesting concept.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds just perfect for me. Now if I can just convince Santa to bring me it.

Anyone care to post a link?


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link to one at a dealer. http://www.silverstatetrains.com/Do...1-DORA-FREELANCE-0-4-0-LIVE-STEAM-_p_917.html


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I just can't bring myself to buy anything with a "girly" name. LOL


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty,
Buy a unlettered one and call it what you want.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have bought a Ruby kit back when they were only $350


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I second that last post, pushing $500 for the new Ruby kits!


----------

